#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  [Req.] API 581 - 2016 (3rd rd.)

## naggar218

Dear All,



Could anybody provide us with a copy of the latest API Risk-based Inspection Technology Recommended Practice:
API 581 - 2016 (3rd rd.)

Thanks in advance,


Regards,
Mahmoud ElNaggarSee More: [Req.] API 581 - 2016 (3rd rd.)

----------


## Marty Thompson

Already posted,  post #19
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hi Marty,

Could you please post new link for the 581 3rd Version, I am not able to download document from the link posted by Philby.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

philby's link is working fine. 

here is another one
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hi Marty,

I dont know, if link is working for you then possibly my web server. Possible for you to share link using some other server.

----------


## Marty Thompson

581-2016
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Jitu2

Hi Marty, Link is working perfectly fine for me. Thanks for your help.

----------


## cvz240159

Dear friends*
if someone search *API RP 581 3rd Apr. 2016 Risk-based Inspection Technology* use this link: *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## nnarvind

Thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## ELOTMANI

Thank you very much

----------


## Rod Donato

Thank you very much Sir Marty Thompson.  :Smile:

----------


## johnny53

Muchisimas gracias/ thanks a lot

----------


## BKParaol

> 581-2016
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many thanks to MartySee More: [Req.] API 581 - 2016 (3rd rd.)

----------


## Mounir_Fahmy

Thanks in advance.

----------


## saud000

Hi, Someone to share API 581 - 2019 edition with Addendum_1

----------


## ariek

Thank you,,,

----------


## Andre.Novaes

Great. Thankyou.

----------


## danielrj

thanks!

----------


## Faraz Khan

Brother, 

Please see below link: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saud000

Can you please share API RP 581 with latest Addendum 2 (2020)?

----------


## Makun

Agree! I need to API RP 581 with latest addendum (2020) pls

----------

